# Symptoms after miscarriage



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I just had a miscarriage. I am feeling a lot of nausea, dizzy, tired, and waves of sweats on and off. I checked with my midwife, she said my hcg levels are good for a misc...what a sad statement...anyway that I am doing "well" in that regard. She said I probably have some more bleeding to expect.

How long, though, will I feel this way? Other moms of miscs...did you have these symptoms? I don't remember it being like this with my first misc.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyone? It is getting worse, I am sweating, have nausea, and feel like the room is moving. I feel awful. Is this normal, will it pass?


----------



## 4stgal (Oct 21, 2006)

I would actually go to a doctor. After a mc, it is possible to get an infection in the uterus. After my 2nd mc, my hcg levels were going up and down. My doctor worried about an infection and did a d&c to make sure all the tissue passed. I just think its better to be safe. If it's just your body adjusting to less hormones, then so be it, but if its an infection or something, you need a doctor to check you out.

Good luck.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks so much. I will page the midwife. I just didn't want to bother her if it was just usual symptoms. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks so much.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope you are okay . . I don't remember nausea and dizziness . . . . .

Call your midwife.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I had headaches, sweats, hormonal fluctuations. No nausea or dizziness. I hope you are ok!







I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I hope youa re ok!

With my 1st misc I had my preg symptoms for 60 days. 2 months to the day of my misc I woke up to relaly engorged breasts (I was nursing a 7 month old) and the symptoms went away.

I would call your mw if you are feeling worse and worse. Has your bleeding increased??


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone! I am feeling a lot better. I saw my midwife and she checked me out by ultrasound. She said almost everything is out and that my hcg levels are very low...which good I guess.







: Still wish this little one had made it, but I am glad to be feeling better now. She said I was likely overdoing it...probably right on.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

It is sadly good.

I'm sorry







Loss sucks.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself, mama.







s


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you so very much everyone. MDC has been an incredible source of support and strength through my miscarriage. I love you all so much!


----------

